# Oh, the horror. It's so bad!



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

EDIT: I just realized, this is the 15th bomb I have recieved in my time here, and this is my 1900th post. Both little milestones have been wasted on... whatever this is! :smoke:

So, a little bit of history:

A few months ago, I was given a rum-soaked cigar a buddy of mine bought in Puerto Rico, called "The Don Collins". It looked bad, and smelled worse. I sent it to Kipp as part of the WSBS inagural bombing run, where David_ESM, ProbateGeek, and I triple-teamed Kipp. We called it the "WSBS Stink Bomb." I had plans to include them in more bombs, but was unable to locate more.

As far as I know, Kipp put it into one of Ray's Pink Pony WTF Pass, where it was passed on.

Well, a few weeks ago, Kipp sends me this PM:



primetime76 said:


> Dude...the NW Stink Bomb can live on! I had a couple of Factory Throwout sticks from my B&M ($20/bundle of 20)...I took a couple of them and stuck them in a plastic bag with some loose Captain Black Pipe baccy...they have sat for about two weeks and CLOSELY resemble the NWSB. Could create your own bands and have a true LE! LOL Believe me, they STINK!


My response was something like "Um... why?!?!"

At any rate, he wasn't kidding. Last night I got home from work and found a manilla envelope sitting on my desk. I opened it, to find a paper-wrapped package, which didn't smell great. Turns out, the newspaper was masking the smell. As soon as I unwrapped the paper, an awful, and I do mean _AWFUL _smell seeped out into the room. This is one of the worst, most putrid smells I have ever smelled in my life. I literally took it outside, it smelled _that _bad. Hence the following pictures being on the steps:

Inside all that paper was this:










Kipp, whatever you did to that stick, the smell did not stay inside that glass tube! All three of the additional cigars smell bloody _awful_. :shock:

Here's a closer look at the Stink Bomb Prototype itself:










I'm fairly certain one of the unwritten rules of Puff is that you don't throw away gifted cigars! However, these -regardless of how nice they started- are unsmokeable, after having been in close quarters with the stink bomb! I think if I throw them in a fire, technically I'm "burning" them instead of "thowing them away"!

About twenty minutes later I scratched my cheek and smelled that awful smell again. It had seeped onto my hand and stayed there! I washed my hands thoroghly right then and there.

Right now, the three unfortunate stragglers are out on my front porch airing out. I'm not sure what to do with them, or if they'll ever recover.

I may forward this thing. It's too awful to only affect me. :twitch:

Perhaps butt-dryer or the lawyer should experience it? :evil:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Perhaps butt-dryer or the lawyer should experience it? :evil:


Most excellent choice!!!! :nod:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah - keep it in the clan....:fear:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

damn! another bomb for you! enjoy bro.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Derek...I have plenty of Captain black and Factory Throwouts...and about 30 Glass tubes. Maybe it will become the ZK Stink Bomb...or MAYBE I will bomb your ass with Captain Black, some tunes and some factory throwouts! Long live the WSBS Stink Bomb! LMAO Enjoy the smokes! ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

...and yes, that is more captain Black at the foot of the tube! CLASSY, right??


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> ...and yes, that is more captain Black at the foot of the tube! CLASSY, right??


If by "CLAssy" you mean "*C*aptain *L*e *Assy*", then yes!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Oh Derek...I have plenty of Captain black and Factory Throwouts...and about 30 Glass tubes. Maybe it will become the ZK Stink Bomb...or MAYBE I will bomb your ass with Captain Black, some tunes and some factory throwouts! Long live the WSBS Stink Bomb! LMAO Enjoy the smokes! ound:


The Ninja never gives up, and never surrenders. But facing this...

I mean, "viva la resistance!", yeah, but c'mon. Waterboard him, the Ninja will spit in your face and delare his loyalty to the resistance! Pull his toenails, the Ninja won't give in! Hook him to a car battery, the Ninja will smile through the pain and mock your efforts. But this... this is altogether different. Every Ninja has his breaking point!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> If by "CLAssy" you mean "*C*aptain *L*e *Assy*", then yes!


Actually that is why I didn't send much and didn't send TOP quality! I was afraid of my creation! LOL Since I know that it is a hit, I will cerainly be making some more...on a MUCH larger scale! :fear:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i already have captain black, and like the smell (not the taste !!! lol) never thought to shove it in a tube..


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I think in this instance the only correct thing to do is slowly back out of the thread...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> i already have captain black, and like the smell (not the taste !!! lol) never thought to shove it in a tube..


Oh Paul..it was much more than that...these sticks "roasted" in Captain Black in a ziplock bag for about 3-4 weeks...then some pipe baccy was shoved into the tube (just to keep the aroma fresh), capped and shipped. It really was a labor of love.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh David...if you had only checked the tags first...tsk tsk.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I think in this instance the only correct thing to do is slowly back out of the thread...


Backing up at all might be a problem with that Avatar....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Backing up at all might be a problem with that Avatar....


You might be surprised. I am surprisingly efficient and graceful when it comes to moving in reverse.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Oh Paul..it was much more than that...these sticks "roasted" in Captain Black in a ziplock bag for about 3-4 weeks...then some pipe baccy was shoved into the tube (just to keep the aroma fresh), capped and shipped. It really was a labor of love.


is it bad that i would smoke that and probably enjoy it?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Now I know what was in the Pink pony pass that everyone was bitching about


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Zogg said:


> is it bad that i would smoke that and probably enjoy it?


Kipp, I think you found a volunteer, and what do ya know, he is in your herd.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Perhaps butt-dryer or the lawyer should experience it? :evil:


I've got a Korean wife with a secret refrigerator down in the garage for her "special" Korean side dishes. There is nothing you could send me that smells worse than the stuff I regularly eat.

:ss

And please don't ask about the dog...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

hey, there's an idea Terry, a kimchee infused cigar. talk about a stink bomb!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

That ain't chicken...

:biggrin:


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

EEEEWWW! Man put a condom on that. Why would you do that to the tube...Im sure there's a crack smoker that can get better use turning it into a "match stick holder".


----------

